# Good survival school in/near pa?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone know any good respectable survival schools near central PA? 

I would like to try snare building, a little shelter building, and maybe go over my get home bag with an expert.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Anyone know any good respectable survival schools near central PA?
> 
> I would like to try snare building, a little shelter building, and maybe go over my get home bag with an expert.


There's only one I know of that I'd like to go to but it's in NE Ohio. I recently moved from Central, PA to the Pittsburgh area, so it isn't as much of a "hike" for me now.

http://medicinescout.com/


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Contact member ReadyMom on the forum (or do a google search on her). She's in central PA and as I recall, keeps up on exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi! Got your PM, bahramthered, and thought' I'd answer here, on the open forum, so everyone can see. Unfortunately I have NEVER heard of such a school or classes in this area before! We recently had a preppers fair that was hosted through a group from Central PA. They will probably be having other events that are instructional. At this first one, they actually had someone demonstrate grinding wheat and canning (via an LDS canning system they have access to). I know they expressed interest in having more events and hopefully sharing other skills. You can go to their site here, if interested: PREPARATION FORCE NETWORK.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help. -k


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

ReadyMom said:


> Hi! Got your PM, bahramthered, and thought' I'd answer here, on the open forum, so everyone can see. Unfortunately I have NEVER heard of such a school or classes in this area before! We recently had a preppers fair that was hosted through a group from Central PA. They will probably be having other events that are instructional. At this first one, they actually had someone demonstrate grinding wheat and canning (via an LDS canning system they have access to). I know they expressed interest in having more events and hopefully sharing other skills. You can go to their site here, if interested: PREPARATION FORCE NETWORK.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help. -k


Well thank you for the response, and thank you for the link Readymom. I'll keep an eye on it. Maybe we'll meet sometime at a future event.

At this point I'm about to hit the woods and try this stuff with some books and see what happens. Course I'm not stupid. I'd take my truck, food, water and everything else to bail or turn this into camping. Experience is a brutal teacher but her lessons tend to stick.


----------



## ParkerJ18 (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's a good school http://www.survivalschool.us/ it has HQ in Arkansas but is starting to reach out to the whole US.


----------

